# EBC Redstuff log



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Since I don't see too many reviews on them....

Just installed then with shiny looking Stoptech drilled/slotted rotors....

Currently breaking them in, as it comes with the break-in coating.



The instructions warn of extra grabbiness and a lot of squeaks during this stage. True about the squeaks. Not as grabby as the akebono euro ceramic it replaced.


Sent from my iPhone. There may be horrible grammar and misspelling involved


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

still breaking them in..... very dusty during this period


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

just for reference.... their instructions on bedding:
http://ebc.wpengine.com/articles/how-to-bed-in-your-new-brakes-for-streeturban-driving-2/

Use brakes with minimal pressure for first 100 miles from urban speeds of 30-50 mph only. Brakes will feel very sharp and responsive but this is ONLY the brake in coating working which gives an abnormally high friction level feeling.
Drive a further 250 miles using slightly increased brake pressure and load UNLESS in an emergency in which case apply brake as hard as required.
Clean wheels off as there will be residue from the brake-in coating after bed in.
Look for a full width contact across the pad depth( rotor braking band) from the outer edge of the disc to the inner and if not achieved allow a further 100-200 miles steady driving. You will see a blue-ish band evidencing contact across the rotor face. Until this band goes from the outer to the inner edges of the brake disc/rotor the pads have NOT yet fully seated. When installing new rotors, reduced width banding is quite possible due to various tolerances and slight misalignments in the vehicle chassis and is NOT a warranty defect or a reason to remove and inspect brakes. Many European cars have SINGLE PISTON CALIPERS and these tend to “Flair” open and cause the contact band described above only to be seen at the outer edge of the disc/rotor and work its way inwards taking up to 1000 miles to do so.
After full width contact band is attained make a further 10 stops from 60 mph to 10 mph in succession with a deliberate attempt to get the brakes hot. Some smells may occur even slight smoke during this final heat up stage of the pads in early life. Then coast the vehicle for a mile to allow discs to cool. Do not pull up and park vehicle with brake excessively hot. You must try to get the discs down to below 60-80 degrees C temperature before parking the vehicle.
When parked let brakes cool to a final cool-to-touch point. Before touching discs splash a few tiny drops of water onto the disc to asses its temperature to avoid burning fingers. If the water spots cause a “hiss” you have parked up too soon and should go out and drive slowly allowing the brakes to cool further.

*NEW DISCS TAKE LONGER TO BED IN*
Fully bedding new pads to decent condition worn discs/rotors may take only 200-300 miles but when new discs are fitted at the same time bed in times to achieve outer to inner edge contact ( full width blue-grey contact band as mentioned under point 4 above ) can be as long as 800-1000 miles due to extra components needed to be aligned to the vehicle. To Short cut this you can ( and EBC recommend should) have EVEN NEW DISCS Pro Cut Lathe aligned to your vehicle. This process removes only microns of new disc material and shortens bed in time by 75% of the time it COULD take giving you better brakes faster and avoiding hot spotting and pad glazing.

*BADLY WORN DISCS/ROTORS CAN TAKE AN AGE TO BED IN*

Discs/Rotors with more than 0.5 mm ( 0.020 inches) of lip at the outer edge or hollow in the centre of the braking area can take up to 2000 miles to bed in and will for sure cause Noise, brake fade,vibration and pad burning. Bad rotors can RUIN your pads. 95% of brake fade and noise complaints come from poor disc/rotor condition where the pads touch only at the outer and inner edges and have no chance to deliver an effective brake.

Again new Discs/rotors is the solution or a Pro Cut on car Brake lathe re alignment.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's been over 1000 miles... and the brake-in coating has disappeared.

the braking is significantly changed. No longer grabby and has a nice linear feel.

If only I can do the recommended 60-20-ish repetitive braking to fully bed the pads and "cure" the pads, without getting pulled over by the Po-po


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

BsickPassat said:


> It's been over 1000 miles... and the brake-in coating has disappeared.
> 
> the braking is significantly changed. No longer grabby and has a nice linear feel.
> 
> If only I can do the recommended 60-20-ish repetitive braking to fully bed the pads and "cure" the pads, without getting pulled over by the Po-po


LOL, I almost got pulled over on the highway by an undercover PO-PO tonight while trying to Bed my EBC Reds to my new stoptech slotted front rotors. I was in the slow lane with nobody behind me and he was in the HOV lane. I did a few 65-40ish brake checks and then I noticed him slow down and look over at me. Whew, I have a ways to go before the are properly seated and bedded correctly. I noticed that only part of the pad is touching the inner part of the rotor. Hopefully after about 800 miles or so the will be nice and even with the rotor per the great info in this thread!


----------

